# hay market



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

Just curious what everyone thought the hay market would be like in 2010 on Alfalfa and Bermuda Grass. Also whats worth more Big Squares or little Squares.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The market for big square or small square depends on who you are selling to. The small horse market makes more per ton for me...but it is also more work...I have to hire wagon help until I buy that accumulator. I have not used a big square but am becoming more interested in one as opportunities increase for me. Bale faster and if the biomass market ever truely takes off, that would be better than the rounds I do for them now. Rounds make me little profit for feed animals...better for biomass, only because of BCAP, but I can be a one man operation with them...harder to haul than big square, but still large enough to get some tonnage down the road with just one person. Prices...IMO depends on what the spring brings...this year prices are low in Indy area compared to past...but good quality horse hay that did not get rained on is still bringing a premium...but of course I have none left..not that big of an operation. This is the time of year hay goes up. A very wet year again or an early frost somewhere, or drought could change the regional price structure or make it worth shipping some longer distance--prices up, but quantity down...guess that is what is good about hay...don't have to check the Chicago Board of Trade numbers...just the weather where you are...it seems to be the large part of the price formula...although high quality forage takes care of itself as well for the most part...seems high quality always can find a good price and buyer.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

We have round, big square, and a small square baler, we would like to bale a lot of little squares this coming season but have the problem of getting them off the field. We are trying to buy a bale band it so that we can get them off the field faster and hopefully increase our profit. The big squares have a good market but i dont believe they are as good as the small ones.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the alfalfa market will be better as long as the milk market keeps going up.I think it's around $14 cwt was down to $9 but was up around $22.I hear breakeven is around $16 so they are still in the red.The hay market HERE has improved with the milk price.

Grass market here is stronger with the bad winter.Stockcow guys have to feed more hay because they can't graze stalks with deep snow cover.Grass market HERE is mostly lowland mixed hay or ditch hay.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Swmnhay, What makes up lowland mixed hay? Also wanted to ask you if you have problems with thistle and wormwood? we control ours by mowing but I have a neighbor that won't deal with his even after complaining to the county commisioners. Obviously, he seeds my hayfields and pasture for me. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Swmnhay, What makes up lowland mixed hay? Also wanted to ask you if you have problems with thistle and wormwood? we control ours by mowing but I have a neighbor that won't deal with his even after complaining to the county commisioners. Obviously, he seeds my hayfields and pasture for me. Mike:mad:


Can be about anything here.

In mine Reed Canary,timothy,bluegrass some red & white clover.The Reed Canary takes over in the lowest ground where water sits.On the edges or higher ground the other grasses/clover grow.

Nieghbor has some native grass Blue Stem in a low land.Sucks to bale and not much for feed especially if cut late.

Alot of waterways are seeded with brome and are baled also.

Can have a problem with Canadian thistle and Bull thistle.Usually controled if cut every yr before going to seed.Or can spray with 2 4 D or Banvel.

What the heck is Wormwood:confused:


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Swmnhay, Wormwood is a very invasive plant that grows up to 4 ft. tall. The leaves are about 2 inches in width and they have a very strong sage odor when you mess with the plant. It really stinks.It is called Absinth Wormwood. The stems get really woody from the previous year if left and they are really tough. They are silver in color and have yellow flowers. It is also a herb.. Crude protein is around 25% so they say. I continuosly have problems in my tree belts with this crap. When it gets around the trees, you can't spray. 2_4-D is the best thing to kill it. I'm sure this is more than you ever wanted to knw. I raise 95% alfalfa and timothy ( in seperate stands ) and was not familiar with the term that you used. That's why I was curious. I do know what ditch hay is. If we don't cut , bale and remove our bales by Oct.1 each year, we pay the county on our tax bill for doing it.







I would have thought that since we are in neighboring states, we would have had some of the same weed issues. It's always fascinating to me to see the difference in what producers do in their area. Have a great day. Mike


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never heard of woormwood. But it does sound like are plant we call the Sumac plant. It seems to grow wild in pastures and hay meadows north of me. It is really hard to kill. It looks like a small tree branch with yellow or red leaves that in the fall the flowering becomes red. I read in a book in college that the native americans used to take the flower and put it in water and stir it and it would give the water a lemony or a pineapple flavor. Kinda like Kool-aid. I know that this plant is a invader and a pest and is hard to control. I had a neihbor who mowed down some one day with his mower and then raked over it and the stubs flattened his tires. We have been controlling it by spraying it. 
Thanks J.J.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

JJ., Sumac is not the same as wormwood. I will have to see the range of wormwood. You guys really have my curiosity up now. Wormwood does have a stiff stalk but iy is silvery in color and stinks. Must have a lot of seeds and seems to grow on a rock! Wind seems to transport it really well. Google "absinth wormwood" and you can probably find a pic. Mike


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Start making liquor with it! Wormwood used to be an ingredient in the making of anisette which had a licorice flavour and was akin to ouzo or sambuca

New income stream and when the haying gets too tough you have bottles of the cure!

Take care


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

How about a recipe? I got lots of it in my pasture


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I've seen some of the Wormwood in pastures along I 90 in central SD.I havn't seen any HERE.

Ditches.HERE we have township gravel roads almost every mile that are have narrow ditches that are pretty hard to make hay in but some people do.You may get a ton per 1/2 mile.And some busted up machinery.

County roads have ditches a little wider about 30' and most are cut for hay.Mostly brome & reedcanary.Also beer cans,plastic pop bottles and fast food bags.

State roads have wider flater ditches 50-60' wide and can have a fair amount of hay in them.A mix of Brome,reedcanary and garbage.And dead deer.

I cut/baled along I 90 for a few yrs.Avg about 6 ton per mile of ditch.Actually wasn't as many cans and bottles in ditch there was more stuff off trucks,hub caps,etc.The State DOT had a list of rules you had to follow about 5 pages long and they added more every yr.When I started doing it they let it out on bids with a $25 min bid per segment.One side of road 3 mile avg.Than they went to $100 than $250 and now they don't let anyone do it because of pheasent habitat.LOL,I never ever seen any pheasents in the ditch and you wouldn't want them there anyway.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

There's quite a bit of it in SD. I would have figured that it was down your way but I guess you have your own weed problems that may be different than mine. Up here, the ditches are clean and wide. We have to hay our ditches. Our property line goes to the gravel road. We get mostly brome, alfalfa, and switchgrass in most of it and it makes pretty good hay. The biggest pain is working around all the approaches when you cut, rake and bale. Mike


----------



## ROJOGA (Jan 24, 2010)

You can check commodity prices for each state. The web (of course), county extension and universities keep updated records on hay prices. the second part of your question is a bit difficult to answer because many business oriented hay farmers usually sale by the ton and then keep a separate price on small squares. I've seen at barn prices, delivered prices and various others. Quality hay, typically stays average to above average price.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I averaged $173.73 a ton at the auctions last winter. This winter my top has been 147.50/ton. A few sales my rounds sold better than the small squares. Indiana's unemployment rate is tickling 10%, seems a lot of horsey buyers are absent at the auctions this year in our area.

A lot of our ditches it takes a brave man to ride a four wheeler thru em, let alone hay equipment.


----------

